
Don't talk to the police - jsmcgd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8z7NC5sgik&feature=related
======
ojbyrne
The HN guidelines say: "If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer
might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

I think this qualifies.

~~~
jey
I'm not entirely sure this is valid for HN, but it's at least more valid than
Arrington's latest bitching about Twitter.

------
run4yourlives
Not Hacker News.

~~~
mynameishere
"Not Hacker News" is hn's equivilent of "First".

~~~
ken
No, "Non-scribd link: <http://*.pdf>" is the HN equivalent of "First".

------
Prrometheus
Part 2 is excellent too:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08fZQWjDVKE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08fZQWjDVKE&feature=related)

------
swombat
Man, that guy talks fast!

------
bprater
I remind myself that I don't have to talk to the police every few months.
(Need to pre-wire it so I don't flounder when under duress.)

One thing you have to be careful about: you may end up doing yourself more
damage by pleading the fifth when it isn't necessary.

"No officer, I understand this is a routine traffic stop, but I'm pulling out
the fifth and am not responding to your queries."

~~~
icey
"Am I being detained? Am I free to go?"

Those are your two key questions.

These guys aren't advising you to be a jerk, but you should know what your
rights are and how they apply to you.

~~~
bprater
Bingo. Don't forget the word 'detained'. Cops can either detain or arrest you.
Normally, they will tell you when you are being detained.

Being detained means they may put you in cuffs for their own safety while they
try to understand the situation. (Let's say you are involved in a domestic
squabble.) You are temporarily under the state's custody but you aren't being
charged with anything.

You know what being arrested means. You don't want that.

------
sps
Anyone know if his slides are available online?

------
mattmaroon
I didn't know the micromachines man became a lawyer. Slow down your speech
their champ.

------
Zarutian
So following this advice and the knowledge that police can lie to you in
interrogation^Winterview (and not only there) I would do this:

1\. tell the cop that you will exercise your 5th amendment. 2\. tell the cop
that you know that the police is allowed to lie to interviewee. 3\. tell the
cop that you will add the time wasted here to cost that will be billed to him
or most likely sued for in counter claims court. 4\. tell the cop "that by
detaining me here further you agree to accept any and all such costs" 5\. tell
them it is their move.

do 3. and 4. if you got the guts if not do only the rest.

And to fill the silience whistle. (Preferbly the most annoying and catching
tune you know).

~~~
Prrometheus
I would suggest never being this obnoxious to someone who has power over you.

~~~
eru
Just stop being obnoxious altogether over the age of thirteen.

~~~
Zarutian
Why? So one would be more 'likeable' and 'popular'? So one can "brown-nose"
ones way to success?

No, seriously I am not that obnoxious unless someone pisses me off and believe
me after working as an onsite technician for an ISP it is hard to piss me off.

~~~
Prrometheus
>So one would be more 'likeable' and 'popular'?

Yes. So when you meet people that are worth knowing, they don't have an
aversion to meeting you again.

>So one can "brown-nose" ones way to success?

Unless you are a super-genius, you are apt to more quickly obtain interesting
and lucrative work if people enjoy spending time with you than if the opposite
is true.

If you are a super-genius, then feel free to be obnoxious (Newton, Einstein,
and a host of others come to mind).

